# Finger Torque



## Brad Deffenbaug (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a bit of a problem. I shoot with one finger above and two below and have noticed that my bow is being torqued on the release by my fingers. I'm shooting with a "high" grip where the 'V' of my left hand is the only thing touching the grip. This causes the bow to be susceptible to wobbling on the release as the fingers come off the string. 

On the shot, it's like a gust of wind hits the bow sideways and I've actually seen the bow tilt to the right in my peripheral vision during the release. 

I'm using a whisker biscuit so this type of torquing can really raise heck with my groups. Actually, I'm surprised that I don't shoot worse than I do. 

Any suggestions that might help?

Thanks,
Shadow Man


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Brad, I would change my grip. Compounds seem to like a lower wrist hold. Let your wrist break down with the pressure on the thumb side of life line and relaxed fingers. Try this and see if it helps.
Charlie


----------



## Brad Deffenbaug (Jul 5, 2006)

*Okay!*

Okay, Charlie, I'll give that a shot.

Thanks,
Shadow Man


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Hi Brad , like Charlie said , lower your grip , one thing that should help your hand placement would be to curl your fingers around almost to where the pads of your fingers are touching the palm of your hand with the back of your knuckles laying gently against the riser, this will put your bow hand at about a 45 degree angle and will put your lifeline to the left side of the grip ( if you are right handed that is  ) ....... try it and get used to it , and after you do get used to it , if your bow isnt jumping straight at the target and is still twisting , move your grip slightly in or out until the bow does move straight towards the target upon release .... and when you accomplish this , wa la , no more torque 

another thing that helped me was when I went to a finger sling , really helps eliminate gripping the bow as soon as you learn to trust it

Good Luck :thumbs_up, Dan


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

You can also damp out some of the wobbles with a longer stabiliser. I don't use the huge 30" long rods, but I used to just have something like a Saunders Pro-Tamer on my bows. I now have the same thing on a Toxonics damper, or a 6" rod, and on my Ross (which does not need any extra weight) I am using an 11" Doinker.

Pushing a little weight forward helps damp out some of the affects of the string rolling over your fingers.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Lower grip is more consistant in my opinion also as Neil says a longer of heavier stabilisor can help as well.

One of the big problems some finger shooters get is as they let the string go they grab the riser a good bowsling will give you the confidence in not catching the bow. Do you use a bow sling????


----------



## Scum Frog (Dec 20, 2006)

Another vote for low grip!


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

I've always felt that a high grip would be more forgiving to a release aid shooter and the low grip makes for a more solid base for the finger shooter due to the direction that paradox would come into play. It may not make all the difference for the amount of movement you describe but it could be adding to it.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

ia bhtr said:


> Hi Brad , like Charlie said , lower your grip , one thing that should help your hand placement would be to curl your fingers around almost to where the pads of your fingers are touching the palm of your hand with the back of your knuckles laying gently against the riser, this will put your bow hand at about a 45 degree angle and will put your lifeline to the left side of the grip ( if you are right handed that is  ) ....... try it and get used to it , and after you do get used to it , if your bow isnt jumping straight at the target and is still twisting , move your grip slightly in or out until the bow does move straight towards the target upon release .... and when you accomplish this , wa la , no more torque
> 
> another thing that helped me was when I went to a finger sling , really helps eliminate gripping the bow as soon as you learn to trust it
> 
> Good Luck :thumbs_up, Dan


.....This post touches on something that I like to do , when I get a new bow, and I'm setting it up...I like to shoot it a few days, naked, except a sight, and a simple rest...That way I can feel the reaction of the bow, and where any noise/shock/vibrations are coming from...The I will mess with stabilizers and shock absorbers, etc...Things only get better from there, at least for Me...The best bow that I have ever shot Naked, with just a simple plastic "Flipper" on it, and no sight, even, is a Mathews Conquest III...I should have kept that bow....L.O.L....Take Care..Harpman


----------



## Brad Deffenbaug (Jul 5, 2006)

*Yes, Using a Wrist Sling*

Yes, I'm using a wrist sling, but I've never had to "use" it. After the shot, I curl my index finger around the bow and tighten to catch it. 

I haven't been using a stabilizer, so that could help. Thanks

Don't know where the high grip came from as I grew up shooting recurves and can't recall shooting them with a high grip. I must have developed it later when I started using a release. Those days are gone forever I hope. 

I'll print these suggestions and take them to the practice range with me this weekend. I think we'll find a solution. 

Much mahalos (thanks).

Shadow Man


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

I shoot high wrist. Several years ago I changed my anchor. Now shoot one finger above one below and the joing of my thumb in the hollow behind my ear lobe. The thumb position helps a lot in rotating my hand to minimize torque. You may want to try.

Since I made the change I went from broadhead practice at 30 yards max to typically 50 yards, 60 on a good day. So something got better.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Brad, I also shoot a low wrist with an open hand and my knuckles at a 45 to the riser.I draw with three fingers,one above and two below then drop the bottom finger as I get to full draw. Makes for a much cleaner release. Try not to "catch" the bow after the release, You'll find after awhile there's no need for this and it will only introduce torque into the release.


----------



## fishingfoolgg (Aug 30, 2007)

*same problem as Brad*

Wow you guys are awesome and right on ,made me realize why my groups are so erratic , i was GraBBing at the bow with pinkie and ,HOLDING IT TO HIGH,,,,REALLY HELPED ME THANK YOU ALL............CONQUEST 3 LOVE IT


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Me too...*

Brad,
I had the same problem. I was really bringing up my indoor 600 average, but shooting inconsistently. I didn't shoot well at all last Monday, so I asked a couple of guys stick around after we shot. One of them observed that I was changing the distance between my index and middle fingers; when the index finger was higher, my shots went high. I also had a tendency to induce torque by not keeping the back of my hand vertical. I've started shooting with just two fingers under - and what a difference! I practiced yesterday, shot a 150 round, and shot a 147: two 30s and three 29s. I'm sure I won't shoot that well consistently (at least for awhile), but my vertical impact is very consistent and it's much easier to avoid "twisting" my hand.

By the way, I agree with the above posts about shooting a low wrist...


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*One last thing to try!*

I shoot with a high grip, and I shoot well when I get my rythem. Curling your last two knucle under works great too. Get a bow sling that ties to your wrist and wrap around your grip and hook to it self. This type of sling will give you the assurance that your bow will not fall when you release.

*Besure too try this, From Al Henderson, "Move your thumb froward little by little until the left to right groupings close." What you are doing is moving the wrist joint untill it is in perfect alignment with your release.*Only by experimentation can you find this point. This will get rid of your lefts and rights. 

Also besure to use the longest stablizer you can, but besure you do not over weight it. On release you want your bow to stay vertical, and not fall forward.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

ken Johnson said:


> Also besure to use the longest stablizer you can, but besure you do not over weight it. On release you want your bow to stay vertical, and not fall forward.


I thought it was supposed to fall forward just a tad bit?


----------

